# Mobile home



## cabanas1044 (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking at land running down to Guadiana on which to put a mobile home any help or advice much appreciated


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

First thing to do is check the land designation to see what you can do on it................ Contrary to what some people will tell you, a moveable/temporary/mobile home isn't usually allowed on land that isn't designated as Urbano etc. 

You need to ask in the planning dept of the appropriate Camara about what you can/cannot do on each specific piece of land.


----------



## cabanas1044 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you will do that.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure if the rules allow me to post this or not & will understand if the Mods need to delete the link but I have no commercial interest in the company & it might help you understand how the land designation thing works.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> Not sure if the rules allow me to post this or not & will understand if the Mods need to delete the link but I have no commercial interest in the company & it might help you understand how the land designation thing works.


The guy in that video looks like one of those joke pictures we had when we were kids where you turned the picture of a face upside down to reveal a different face.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> The guy in that video looks like one of those joke pictures we had when we were kids where you turned the picture of a face upside down to reveal a different face.


I thought exactly the same thing! lol


----------

